# Brassenfutter Herbst



## Fischers Fritz (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
könnt ih mir verratten welches Futter ihr im Herbst zu anfüttern auf Brassen nehmt.Ich angele im langsamfließendem Fluss.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Rotauge (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Noch mische ich entsprechend Süss-Anteile ins Futter. Ausgangsbasis ist bei mir 1 kg Kuchen-Bisquit plus 1 kg gekaufte Fertigmischung plus Cocosmehl, Koprah-Melasse, Hanfmehl, PV-1, Maismehl.

Ich experimentiere im Moment wieder und habe zuletzt herausragende Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## nikmark (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mische ich entsprechend Süss-Anteile ins Futter. Ausgangsbasis ist bei mir 1 kg Kuchen-Bisquit plus 1 kg gekaufte Fertigmischung plus Cocosmehl, Koprah-Melasse, Hanfmehl, PV-1, Maismehl.
> 
> Ich experimentiere im Moment wieder und habe zuletzt herausragende Ergebnisse erzielt.



@ Rotauge
Aus gegebenen Anlass ein paar Fragen von mir  
- Was ist PV-1
-Ich hatte bei Dir mal sone Riesenflasche Koprah-Melasse gesehen. Woher beziehst Du die günstig ?
-Meinst Du bei Hanfmehl selber geröstet und dann ab inne Kaffemühle
-Bei Maismehl auch 'ne Frage. Beim Türken und Italiener gibbet das ja 5 kiloweise. Ist ein wenig gröber. Ist es das auf grössere Brassen ?
-Ab welchen Temperaturen stellst Du das Futter auf Brassen um und in welche Richtung? So herzhaft wie bei Rotaugen, obwohl Dein Hanfanteil ja schon auf eine Mischung für beide Fische spricht. Ich kenne Hanf halt nur als Rotaugen- und nicht als Brassenfutter.

Nikmark


----------



## Fischers Fritz (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Gibt es Fertigmischungen?


----------



## Rotauge (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Fertigmischungen?



Ja klar gibt es Fertigmischungen, von z.B. Mondial, Mosella, Sensas, Zammataro, van den Eynde, Geers.......


----------



## Rotauge (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

- Was ist PV-1
Mein Händler sagt da Pferdevitamine zu. 
PV1-Collant ist stark bindend und gezuckert, Gebrauch ca. 15%, evtl. auch mehr je nachdem wie stark das Futter binden soll. 
-Ich hatte bei Dir mal sone Riesenflasche Koprah-Melasse gesehen. Woher beziehst Du die günstig ?
Das ist die Koprah-Melasse flüssig. In meinem Futterrezept meinte ich die pulverisierte Koprah-Melasse, also dunkelschwarzes Pulver. Die flüssige Melasse nehme ich zur letzten Verfeinerung. Habe sie hier im Angelgeschäft gekauft.
-Meinst Du bei Hanfmehl selber geröstet und dann ab inne Kaffemühle
Zur Zeit nehme ich schon fertig gemahlenes Hanfmehl, normalerweise mahle ich das inner Kaffeemühle und wenn der Ofen frei ist, kommt der Hanf in den Backofen, wird geröstet und wird dann gemahlen. Dann ist der Zielfisch aber das Rotauge , geröstetes Hanfmehl wird auf Rotaugen geziel bei niedrigeren Temperaturen eingesetzt. Auch bei Brassen kann man Hanfmehl dem Futter beifügen, müssen ja nicht so große Mengen sein. Das Hanfmehl sättigt nicht, das ist ein spezieller Effekt des Hanfmehls.
-Bei Maismehl auch 'ne Frage. Beim Türken und Italiener gibbet das ja 5 kiloweise. Ist ein wenig gröber. Ist es das auf grössere Brassen ?
Du meinst Polenta. Lecker  Man kann auch Polenta nehmen, speziell für grössere Brassen und bei Strömung.
-Ab welchen Temperaturen stellst Du das Futter auf Brassen um und in welche Richtung? So herzhaft wie bei Rotaugen, obwohl Dein Hanfanteil ja schon auf eine Mischung für beide Fische spricht. Ich kenne Hanf halt nur als Rotaugen- und nicht als Brassenfutter.
Bei welchen Temperaturen? Ich schätze mal bei Lufttemperaturen permanent unter 9 Grad Celsius. Dann verwende ich in der Regel Turbo schwarz von van den Eynde. Tütchen reicht mir normalerweise.

Hier noch ein Link für die verschiedenen Friedfischfutter


----------



## Fischers Fritz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Kannst du mir vieleicht die sorte für den Herbst von Sensas sagen?


----------



## Rotauge (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Jetzt hab ich hier fast einen Vortrag gehalten |znaika: und du willst ein Fertigfutter von Sensas? |kopfkrat 

Ich habe Sensas bis jetzt nicht verwendet, sind ja Preise wie in der Apotheke 

Hier findest du eine Unmenge an Futterrezepten, da wird auch Sensas-Futter eingesetzt


----------



## Fischers Fritz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Sorry aber unser Händler hat halt nur Sensas Futter.
Egal.
Stimmt es das man im Herbst mehr Würzig als Süß nimmt?

Danke


----------



## Rotauge (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

So, hier hab ich einige Futtermischungen von Sensas, zusammengestellt von einigen Experten: Schau unter Brassen, dort findest du Herbst - und Wintermischungen von Sensas |wavey:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Danke Rotauge für den Link.
Sorry wenn ich dich genervt hab.


----------



## Rotauge (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Rotauge für den Link.
> Sorry wenn ich dich genervt hab.



Haste nicht |wavey:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Äh,ich muss noch ma stören.
Kann man das Futter auch pur lassen und keine Mehle dazumischen?
Oder ist das nicht so Fängig?


----------



## EgoZocker (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Natürlich kannst du das auch ohne Zusatz von anderen Mehlen verwenden, dafür sind die Fertigfuttermischungen ja auch hauptsächlich gedacht. Nur spart man durch das Strecken Geld, ohne dass man das Fangergebnis zu sehr beeinflusst #6  Ich persönlich stelle mir mein Futter im selber her und hatte damit auch gute Fänge


----------



## Rotauge (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Grundsätzlich kannst du die Mischung aus dem Beutel nehmen, so wie sie ist. 

PRobiers mal aus. Es geht nicht nur darum, die Mischung billiger zu bekommen. Ich bin von einer Fertigmischung nie restlos überzeugt, sondern muss immer noch experimentieren. Und jetzt hatte ich wieder tolle Fänge am See dank meiner neuen Kreation


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Und welchen köder soll ich nehmen?


----------



## acker_666 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Nimm das, was im Futter ist.
Maismehl - Mais
Hanf - Hanf ( gibt probleme beim dem Anködern an grössere Brassenhaken) mit ein wenig Gedult kannst du eine Hanfkette mit
sehr feiner Schur und einer Nadel an den Hacken binden.
Made - Made ...
u.s.w


----------



## Rotauge (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

zum Beispiel: 2 Maden am 12 er HAken oder 3 Maden am 10er Haken oder 1 Made am 14 oder 16 er Haken.

oder oder......


----------



## angler_boy (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

rotauge!du kennst dich ja echt gut mit futter aus!ein großes lob für rotauge!gruß angler boy.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Und wie sind Rotwürmer geignet?


----------



## Miehzman (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand ne gute Feedermischung für Rotaugen im Kanal hat?? Bei mir im Mittellandkanal ging nämlich gar nixxx in der letzten Woche(auch keine Biss).


----------



## angler_boy (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

auf jeden fall orangen power brasem von mondial rein!gruß angler boy


----------



## barta (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sind Rotwürmer geignet?


 
mit einer schere zerstückelt im futterkorm, auf brassen, hervorragend!


----------



## Rotauge (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer schere zerstückelt im futterkorm, auf brassen, hervorragend!




Dann aber auch einen am Haken


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Danke, bin jetzt wieder schlauer


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Was haltet ihr von Flüssiglockstoff im Futter?


----------



## Litty1978 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Also gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Lockstoffen der Sensas Serie "Attractix" (Bremes, Gardons, Gros Gardons) gemacht um mein Grundfutter abzurunden. Gute Fänge erhielt ich auch durch Zugabe des schwarzen Pulvers "Big fish" von van den Eynde. Das m. E. wichtigste bleibt aber weiterhin die sorgfältige Zubereitung des Futters (Sieben usw.). Ausserdem weiss man nie wo und worauf die Fischchens stehen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit gekochtem Hanf im Futter gemacht. Gemahlener Hanf geht nicht so gut, aber gekocht ist klasse. Muss nicht mal viel sein: zwei Hände voll auf 3 Kg Futter reicht vollkommen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fischers Fritz (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Mal eine Frage zum Wetter.
Beissen die Brassen auch bei Regen?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Tach noch ma 
könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo die Brassen im kleine Fluss stehen?


----------



## petrikasus (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Im Normalfall an der Strömungskante. Das ist die Kante zwischen der normalen Strömung und dem ruhigeren Bereich der sich hinter Einbuchtungen (Buhnen etc.) bildet. Ist in der Regel an der unterschiedlichen Wasseroberfläche auszumachen.


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

ich mach mir das futter selber und verkaufs bis nach austria.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brassenfutter Herbst*

Also an der Strömungskante gut.


----------

